# GRIV Class at 12 pt.



## B Kirkpatrick (Jun 10, 2009)

Just wondering If anyone from here is going  to the weekend long class, Im in.  Wanting to know who all else will be there.


----------



## Big John (Jun 10, 2009)

I want to just got to find the $$$


----------



## GRIV (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for signing up early! I have a few pre registered so far and I am looking forward to it being a great class. We will spend all day working through a boat load of cool tips and techniques you can use in 3D, Target, and even bowhunting.

Here is a rundown of what to expect -  

I run the class all day, both Saturday and Sunday. Be prepared to shoot a lot of arrows and take a ream of notes. You will be supplied with a workbook of presentation slides that you can use to keep notes as we go through the classroom portion of the class. All though I keep the class structure moving with a presentation show, the class isn't sealed in stone. I move the class structure to accommodate questions and answers as they arise. We will break up the class into segments and this is the 
schedule you can expect:

SATURDAY 

9:00 AM - Class Start

MORNING TOPICS

o	Form
o	Drawing into alignment - increasing consistency
o	Draw length and its effects on stability
o	meaningful draw measurement you can bank on
o	Tension - Its effects on stability and accuracy
o	Aiming Soft - the art of being still

10:00 AM - Shooting Time

I use this time to reinforce the lessons that we just learned and shooters get one on one time. I make sure that each person gets some private question and answer time and form evaluation during the course of the day

12:00 PM - Working Lunch

We will either bring lunch in or eat out. Either way the questions and answers keep coming. If we bring lunch in I may start the second presentation section.

1:00 PM - Shot Execution

o	Release types
o	Release aid style tricks
o	Clearing bad habits
o	Grooving new technique 
o	Unlocking the new you through performance exercisies

 2:00 PM - Shooting Time

We will continue to check out form and approach to anchor. Then as a group we will cover some of the performance exercises all the way through to get a feel for what it can do for you. This is a very powerful section and many feel this section alone gets them their money's worth. 

4:00 PM - Bow Setup - The tricks

o	Stabilization - how and why
o	Relationship and harmony of holding weight and mass weight
o	Advanced arrow construction
o	Cooking an arrow recipe
o	My favorite arrow voodoo
o	Tricks to peak out arrow accuracy

SUNDAY

9:00 AM - Shooting Time

We will start the day off with a little warm-up shooting and let everyone get their bow sighted in. There is a chance that gear has been tweaked and changes have been made. 

10:00 - Advanced Equipment tuning 

o	Creep tuning
o	Tiller Tuning - you may think you know what this is, but you will get a full explanation of what and why
o	Long range group tuning
o	Modern walk-back tuning for compounds

11:30 - Working Lunch

We will break into our final chapter over lunch. 

The Mental Game

o	Taking the first steps to a better game
o	Tournament Practice
o	Pressure Practice
o	Self coaching practice
o	Equipment issues practice
o	Is it mental or technical? 
o	Anatomy of the Zone
o	Develop your own mental game

1:00 - The Test

I have designed a short run shoot-up round that will put you under pressure. I will stand behind each team as they shoot off and point out ways to do better and remind them of technique while they are under the gun. This final exercise will help you put what you just learned to use. 
3:00 - Closing Questions and wrap-up


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 11, 2009)

Big John said:


> I want to just got to find the $$$



You and me both.....


----------



## abhunter (Jun 11, 2009)

Wish I could be there Brian, my schedule is really full 
this weekend. Maybe we can work on  1 later  up
this way. Good luck Brian

BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## GA HOYT (Jun 16, 2009)

i am alredy signed up


----------



## GRIV (Jun 16, 2009)

I just had an awesome class down in Tallahassee. After doing the class back to back in Lancaster Archery Supply and in Florida, I have the material all tuned and ready. 

12 Point will be different because we have a great indoor range and a 3D range to play on!

I'll see you guys there!

Those of you that are not signed up yet or need more info, you can send me an email griv@archerylive.com


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 16, 2009)

GRIV said:


> I just had an awesome class down in Tallahassee. After doing the class back to back in Lancaster Archery Supply and in Florida, I have the material all tuned and ready.
> 
> 12 Point will be different because we have a great indoor range and a 3D range to play on!
> 
> ...



I didn't know about the Tally class.  I'm about 2 hours from there!


----------



## GRIV (Jun 17, 2009)

DOH! I advertised it on facebook, AT, and ALC. I would have done it here too, but well... you know.. 

You missed a great class and a super bunch of people. Come on up and do the 12 Point seminar with us. We should have a small group and it will be great fun.

GRIV


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 17, 2009)

GRIV said:


> DOH! I advertised it on facebook, AT, and ALC. I would have done it here too, but well... you know..
> 
> You missed a great class and a super bunch of people. Come on up and do the 12 Point seminar with us. We should have a small group and it will be great fun.
> 
> GRIV



Huh, I never saw it on AT or your site and I don't visit Facebook. 

Being that close to Atlanta, I'd have to medicate myself to the point that I couldn't hold my bow steady.  I live in a town with 3 red lights and a Hardee's! 

My daughter also turns 9 on July 11th.  So much for planned parenthood, huh?


----------



## GRIV (Jun 28, 2009)

*Time change !!!*

I listed the start time for 9:00 am Saturday, but we need to give Miss Ginger and her JOAD class to finish their session. 

We will start Saturday at 1:00

See y'all there!!!


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jun 28, 2009)

will it just run later that night or start earlier on sunday?


----------



## GRIV (Jun 28, 2009)

We will run late on saturday. The class usually wraps on Saturday around 5, so we may go until 7 or 8. However if we have a small group, we may not run late at all. 

Regardless, I am there as long as everyone needs me. After that we can get some dinner! I know a great Mexican place two exits down.


----------



## GA HOYT (Jun 29, 2009)

cool with me


----------



## Big John (Jun 29, 2009)

Still trying to find the $$$


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jun 29, 2009)

I would love to, just cant afford it with Columbus coming up !


----------



## billyblob (Jun 29, 2009)

signed up last night, looking forward to it.


----------



## GRIV (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll see you there billy bob. 


Just a quick note to you guys worried about the price...

You can spend $500 or more and go to an ASA and shoot the same old score. You can buy a $800 dollar bow and shoot the same old score. You can buy 3 or four new releases... well you get the drift. 

Or you can attend my class and get information and know how that you won't pick up in years of shooting that will last you your entire archery lifetime.

Take a second and search "griv seminar" on AT or ALC and read what dozens of people from around the country who have been to the class have to say. 

I hope to see y'all there!


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jun 30, 2009)

I know ,I know your right. I cant let my bro and dad go to Columbus w/out me though. I 'll get with you soon, and get a few private lessons! Yall have fun and learn alot !!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 1, 2009)

*Sooooooooooooo....*

It is going down Sat Jul 11th &12th @ 12 point...      _Yeah_?   I need the wisdom..!  Planning on atending..


----------



## hayseedpaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

*July 11 and 12*

You might want to skip  a weekend BA.  Unless you just want to get there early to warm up.  I know you like to shoot a few arrows before getting started but you may want to bring a lunch.


----------



## GRIV (Jul 1, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> It is going down Sat Jul 4th @ 12 point...      _Yeah_?   I need the wisdom..!  Planning on atending..



Nope...


*July 11 - 12*


----------



## GRIV (Jul 2, 2009)

Things are shaping up, I have several registered. Just a few more and will will have a nice size group. 

This is going to be a blast!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 2, 2009)

GRIV said:


> Things are shaping up, I have several registered. Just a few more and will will have a nice size group.
> 
> This is going to be a blast!



I learned all I need to know growing up with you..It was free and it was a blast..


----------



## GRIV (Jul 2, 2009)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> I learned all I need to know growing up with you..It was free and it was a blast..



Draw, anchor, pin on brown - kerplunk! - drive to taxidermist.


----------



## GRIV (Jul 5, 2009)

five more days to get your spot reserved!


----------



## GRIV (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't forget Class starts at 1:00 PM on saturday!


----------



## GRIV (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Thank you very much for signing up for the seminar! 

If you need hotel information or directions let me know. The address for 12 Point is:

2467 Access Rd 
Covington, GA 30016-1102
770-784-1111

The only thing you need to bring is your shooting setups and anything else you may have a question about. If you have specific needs, reply to this email and I will make sure I have any special devices or tools that I may need to address those. 

I will be running a PowerPoint slide show along with the seminar and I will supply note sheets with the slides to all of you, so you can take notes and keep them for later. I will be dumping a big pile of information on you this weekend, so be ready to get the notes down. It may take a bit of time to sift your way through the information after you get home. 

We will be shooting quite a few arrows this weekend and we will be inside on the 12 point range, so if you are choosing between your indoor rig and outdoor rig, it really doesn’t matter but be ready to shoot a bunch. Dress cool because the range isn’t air-conditioned. We will have a big fan or two on us, but it may still be warm in there.  I will be watching each one of you individually as well as coaching as a group. 

I never revamp anyone’s form totally. I just try to isolate what it is you are doing that causes you to hit X's and we will build on that. Don’t worry you don’t have to be a great shooter and you don’t have to be ready to wow the group with an awesome score. We are going to have a great time, learn some cool stuff, and add some tens to your average!

Thanks everyone! And let me know if you have any specific needs soon so I can prepare for you. 

GRIV


----------



## GRIV (Jul 10, 2009)

It's tomorrow!!

GRIV


----------



## billyblob (Jul 12, 2009)

the class was great, met very nice people, learned valuable info from a world class archer. the whole experience was worth at least twice the price of admission


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jul 12, 2009)

the class was great, the knowledge that man has is crazy. It was a huge help to me and the TP issuses Ive been dealing with. If anyone ever has a chance to go to one of his classes do it, you will be amazed with what you will come away with. It wont be my last time with his help, I promise that.


----------



## Big John (Jul 12, 2009)

billyblob said:


> the class was great, met very nice people, learned valuable info from a world class archer. the whole experience was worth at least twice the price of admission



I 2nd that GRIV is the MAN!!! Thanks SO much. Now to implement all that I have learned with out skipping ANY steps..... I have already started "Playing My Scales". Met some real nice guys. Hope to see you all on top of your game soon. If you are having a problem or want to take your game to the next level you need to see GRIV he can point you in the right direction.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 12, 2009)

*My 2 cents...*

The GRIV...  All hail the GRIV...  Thanks for all the info and insight....  He is like the mad scientist...  Every gadget to get your bow right...  I enjoyed the bow setup techniques and Mental game competition training...... Met up with other archers I respect... and a new one from TN.

Congrats Larry... Can I have a quarter 
(inside joke you had to be there)


----------



## abhunter (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Again GRIV.  Everyone don't know what they
missed out on. Wow!!  Great bunch of guys  to spend 
a seminar with. Even Tenn. Yes E I've got your quarters


----------



## t8ter (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't believe ya'll would pic on someone from Tenn. like that.He probablly went home and devorced his sister.I hope he signs up and reads this.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 13, 2009)

I couldn't talk my daughter into not turning 9 on Saturday.  Instead of hanging with GRIV and the gang I was rubber legging at the skating rink and riding go karts! 

Kids......................................


----------



## TN guy (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey t8ter my sister says hi. It was a great time getting to meet all you guys and hopefully I'll meet up with some of you around the asa shoots somewhere.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome TN.. Bring your"A", "B" or "C".. Game...  The classic is the most fun...


----------



## TN guy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome ez but I'm gonna put the plan into action and I don't plan on shooting a tourny for a while. Hopefully everything goes well and I'll be ready for indoor season.


----------



## t8ter (Jul 17, 2009)

TN guy said:


> Thanks for the welcome ez but I'm gonna put the plan into action and I don't plan on shooting a tourny for a while. Hopefully everything goes well and I'll be ready for indoor season.



I hear you on that one.I'm bout there to.


----------



## TN guy (Jul 18, 2009)

t8ter said:


> I hear you on that one.I'm bout there to.



Yea I think this is the best time to do it cause there isn't much going on here till indoor so I have a while. I brought the old just cuz out and was practicing with it and I believe I may stick with it for a while and see what happens I'm wondering if the hinge hasn't been a little bit of my problem the whole time.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jul 18, 2009)

TN guy said:


> Yea I think this is the best time to do it cause there isn't much going on here till indoor so I have a while. I brought the old just cuz out and was practicing with it and I believe I may stick with it for a while and see what happens I'm wondering if the hinge hasn't been a little bit of my problem the whole time.



Possibilty on the hinge thing but I was thiking It might also be that big Orange "T" and rocky top playing in the background


----------



## TN guy (Jul 19, 2009)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> Possibilty on the hinge thing but I was thiking It might also be that big Orange "T" and rocky top playing in the background


Nah that can't be it cause when that starts playing I get in my groove and get down.


----------

